# /var/db/mergemaster.mtree modified locally



## schu (Jan 17, 2015)

FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE-p4
ezjail-3.4.1

When running `ezjail-admin update -u` I suddenly get the following error. Also, it seems `freebsd-update` is invoked twice.


```
$ sudo ezjail-admin update -u
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 5 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 10.1-RELEASE from update5.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.

No updates needed to update system to 10.1-RELEASE-p4.
No updates are available to install.
Run '/usr/sbin/freebsd-update fetch' first.
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 5 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 10.1-RELEASE from update5.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.

The following files are affected by updates, but no changes have
been downloaded because the files have been modified locally:
/var/db/mergemaster.mtree

No updates needed to update system to 10.1-RELEASE-p4.
No updates are available to install.
Run '/usr/sbin/freebsd-update fetch' first.
```

What could be wrong here?


----------



## junovitch@ (Jan 20, 2015)

Not 100% sure on the /var/db/mergemaster.mtree file but `freebsd-update` gets called to both update /usr/jails/basejail and /usr/jails/newjail.


----------



## schu (Jan 31, 2015)

OK.

I moved /var/db/mergemaster.tree to a temporary location, after that the update succeeded. I don't know why it was reported as "modified locally" (not the case) though.


----------

